# Hilfe! Extrem viel Traffic !



## selfbusiness (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Ích habe ein Webspaceangebot. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem. Ich betreibe ein Forum seit November Der Trafficverbrauch betrug im ganzen Dezember nur ~ 4,5 GB. Seit Ende Dezember bis Heute hat sich eigentlich gar nichts geändert. Also es sind nicht viel mehr Posts / Threads etc. Und im Chat sind sogut wie nie Leute.

Der Chat Traffic betrug am:

01.01.2007 685.67 kB
02.01.2007 752.02 kB
03.01.2007 506.97 kB
04.01.2007 192.73 kB
05.01.2007 43.74 kB

Also immer sogar weniger als 1 MB
Jetzt habe ich folgendes Problem. Seit Anfang Jänner beträgt der Traffic bereits 1,39 GB obwohl eigentlich fast nichts anders ist (Zahlen eher rückläufig ...)

Wie kann ich feststellen, was soviel Traffic verbraucht? Ich habe gelesen, dass es wildgewordene Boots oder ev. dass von ausen jeman die Seite "Spiegelt" und mutwillig mehr Traffic erzeugt.
+

Bitte um Hilfe,

STEFAN


----------



## Gumbo (5. Januar 2007)

Wende dich damit mal an deinen Anbieter, der kann dir die Einsicht in die Log-Dateien ermöglichen. Vielleicht besitzt das Angebot ja bereits eine (versteckte) Statistik, die Aufschluss bringen könnte.


----------



## TS-JC (24. Februar 2007)

Deine Probleme möchte ich haben 
Ich hab 450GB in 3h bekommen und weiss nicht warum und muss nun 580 Euro zahlen grml

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosti...raffic-extrem-ueberzogen-nun.html#post1378778


Trotzdem, wie gumbo schon schriebt, es wird irgendwo Statistiken geben wo du evt. mehr Infos bekommst.


----------

